# scombussolano le frettolose certezze dei residenti



## u_n_i_q_u_e

Buongiorno tutti e tutte,

Questa è tutta la frase:

"Gli ospiti, con i loro comportamenti, _scombussolano le frettolose certezze_ dei residenti, e questa è una buona cosa"

E' del libro di Beppe Severgnini, "Un italiano in America."

Non sono riuscita a capire la frase a causa di questa "frettolose certezza". Capisco le due parole, ma qui, non so che cosa significa, e non so come tradurlo in francese. Questo il mio tentativo:

"Les invités, avec leurs comportements, bouleversent les _habitudes_ des résidents, et cela est une bonne chose"

Je suis certain que ceci, ce n'est pas vraiment une bonne traduction, mais je ne sais pas comment traduire cette idée d'hâte, ou même la signifiance d'hâte dans le contexte.. Comment est-ce que l'on peut dire le même idée en français?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!


----------



## Corsicum

La traduction semble tout à fait correcte.

_Le frettolose certezze :_
La signification est très probablement identique en Français :
_Frileux : *=> Edit : erreur*_
_*C.− *__Au fig., littér. __Qui manque de chaleur ou de passion, qui est très sensible à ce manque._
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/frileux
Dans ce contexte : qui craint beaucoup le changement.
Ou peut très bien dire aussi : _Les certitudes frileuses ou les habitudes frileuses._
_"Les invités, avec leurs comportements, bouleversent les habitudes/certitudes frileuses des résidents/habitants, et cela est une bonne chose"_

On peut remplacer _bouleversent_ par : _bousculent, chamboulent_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/bousculer
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/chambouler

Mais attend d’autres avis.
_____________________________________
*Edit : Attention: frileuse, proposition érronée*


----------



## u_n_i_q_u_e

Merci beaucoup Corsicum. 

Par contre, j'arrive pas a voir comment vous avez choisi "frileux". Quand je l'ai cherché, je vois pas la relation entre cela et "frettolose certezze".. mais vous êtes sûr que les deux sont semblants?

Merci aussi pour les liens


----------



## Corsicum

u_n_i_q_u_e said:


> Par contre, j'arrive pas a voir comment vous avez choisi "frileux". Quand je l'ai cherché, je vois pas la relation entre cela et "frettolose certezze".. mais vous êtes sûr que les deux sont semblants?


Mais j’ai tout simplement fait une erreur grossière !….je que j’ai écrit est rigoureusement faux !..j’ai fait une confusion avec « _Freddo_ », toutes mes excuses, je recherche une éventuelle proposition correcte.


----------



## Corsicum

Effectivement, ce serait donc : _les certitudes hâtives / peu réfléchies / Convictions hâtives / Convictions non réfléchies _
Les sens est_ : les certitudes acquises à la hâte, peu réfléchies, trop rapidement sans prendre le temps de la réflexion._
Dans ce cas ce ne peut être que des certitudes qui sont établies hâtivement. 
_Les invités, avec leurs comportements, bouleversent les certitudes(convictions) hâtives(peu réfléchies)des résidents, et cela est une bonne chose_

Suite à ma première proposition trop _hâtive peu réfléchie…bâclée ..précipitée_, attendons d’autres avis par précaution !


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Effectivement, ce serait donc : _les certitudes hâtives / peu réfléchies / Convictions hâtives / Convictions non réfléchies _
> Les sens est_ : les certitudes acquises à la hâte, peu réfléchies, trop rapidement sans prendre le temps de la réflexion._
> Dans ce cas ce ne peut être que des certitudes qui sont établies hâtivement.
> _Les invités, avec leurs comportements, bouleversent les certitudes(convictions) hâtives(peu réfléchies)des résidents, et cela est une bonne chose_
> 
> Suite à ma première proposition trop _hâtive peu réfléchie…bâclée ..précipitée_, attendons d’autres avis par précaution !


 
Confermo "les certitudes hâtives", ottima traduzione !
Vorrei solo far notare che, dato il contesto, sarebbe meglio tradurre "gli ospiti" con "les immigrés" o "les allochtones" (essendo questa parola un eufemismo), e, di conseguenza, "i residenti" con "les autochtones" o "les populations locales".
Tanti saluti dal Belgio .


----------



## u_n_i_q_u_e

ahhhh merci!! Enfin je commence à comprendre l'idée de cette frase. Je me suis bloquée pour beaucoup de temps là!
et merci pour la confirmation matoupaschat! 

saluti d'italia  (infatto sono appena partita di belgio! è un bello paese, mi manca molto!)


----------



## matoupaschat

u_n_i_q_u_e said:


> matoupaschat!
> saluti d'italia  (infatto sono appena partita di belgio! è un bello paese, mi manca molto!)


Finalmente, una che apprezza il Belgio ! Peccato che qui non si parli italiano ! 
Ciao, ciao


----------

